# Buying Piranhas On Online



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know if this is off topic but what online stores sell Baby Black Rhoms and ship to Canada? So far I been to AquaScapeOnline to search for baby Rhoms but they seem to be sold out. What other online fish stores do you recommend that have Baby black rhoms in stock, I'am looking for babies or sub-adults around 3 to 4 inches. I have a new 75 gallon which is setup with silica sand, large rocks for decro , java moss and bog wood all I need now is the fish. It would also help if you gave me your reviews on these stores and what condition you get your Piranhas in. Thanks.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Aequatics.com and shark aquarium have em in stock, I haven't ordered from shark aquarium but I've heard many great things, I order from aquascape and AE and they have A+ fish with A+ service, fish arrive in pristine condition most of the time


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

AE Aquatics, I don't remember seeing any baby rhoms in Shark Aquarium last week.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

AE is top notch, enough said


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im in barrie and im selling a stunning Piraya with 4 large reds. pick that up insted!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea if you have any interest in Piraya grab marco's if you order from any of the sponsors in the US try to do a group buy because there are some extra fees to ship the P's over the border.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I also say try shark aquarium. great place


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

GuNSm0k3 said:


> AE is top notch, enough said


they don't ship to Canada...do they?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

You may find the extra costs, shipping, customs,









I'm guessing finding one in the gta would be your best option.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> AE is top notch, enough said


they don't ship to Canada...do they?
[/quote]
Yes we do but like someone mentioned your better off doing a group order or have it shipped states side and pick it up there.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey man,

We got a group order from aquascape to toronto coming at the end of Jan if you are interested in joining. There is 4 of us already in. You could order on your own from AE but you are defiantly going to pay a lot of money for customs and shipping, where as in a group we all share the cost which is minimal seeing as you get the exact fish you want and you don't have to settle for what stores have in your area.

Look on their website, and let me know if you are interested.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Since you're in mississauga why not hit Dragon aquarium and save money on the shipping?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Or you could start ur own group order and get a sweet deal for taking the lead and organizing it.

Either way you go you'll be happy


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

AE Aquatics (Alex) said:


> Or you could start ur own group order and get a sweet deal for taking the lead and organizing it.
> 
> Either way you go you'll be happy


Unfortunately group orders are tough enough to organize and get people together when there is one order going on, let alone two.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Big als hamilton had a couple baby 1-2" rhoms yesterday. Im sure dragon or at least one of the others in miss. has a baby rhom.

If you still can't find one it would probably be best to start or join a group order for online as an individual order of a single rhom probably wouldn't be worth the shipping or all the work needed to send out a single 20$ fish


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Inflade said:


> Or you could start ur own group order and get a sweet deal for taking the lead and organizing it.
> 
> Either way you go you'll be happy


Unfortunately group orders are tough enough to organize and get people together when there is one order going on, let alone two.
[/quote]
Tell me about it. Back in the day I use to deal with jamie and lance from canada and we had some great group orders.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Who is jamie and lance?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't remember their user names but they were very active yrs ago.


----------

